#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  أنفال علي كرسي التعارف

## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي في الله اعضاء ومشرفي ابناء مصر يسرني اليوم ان اعلن عن خبر جميل الا وهو جلوس عضو من أبناء مصر " انفال" علي كرسي التعارف وهي الحمد لله قد وافقت علي ذلك بكامل اردتها  ::  يعني مفيش اي ضغط عليه ولا حاجة وده معناه انها ذات صدر رحب وسوف تتقبل جميع الاسئلة التي سوف تعرض عليها من قبل الاعضاء والمشرفين


اخوتي ارجو منكم عدم الاكثار من الاسئلة والا يزيد عدد الاسئلة في كل مشاركة عن 5 اسئلة حتي يتسني لانفال ان تجيب عليها كلها ونعطي لغيرنا ايضا المجال لذلك واطلب منكم ايضا عدم وجود احاديث جانبية في الموضوع بمعني ان يقتصر الموضوع علي توجيه الاسئلة لانفال ويقوم انفال بالرد عليها وذلك للحفاظ علي رونق الموضوع وجماله وعدم خروج الموضوع عن الهدف الاساسي له


اتفضلي يا انفال علي الجلوس علي كرسي التعارف ومده الجلوس هي اسبوع ان شاء الله سوف تبدا من اليوم الي يوم الثلاثاء المقبل ان شاء الله ويمكن لكي ان تجاوبي علي جميع الاسئلة واللي مش عجبك ما ترديش عليه وتجاهليه تماما بس ما تزوديهاش اوي وما ترديش علي كل الاسئلة وتقولي لا تعليق  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم انفال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ما هي  بطاقتك  الشخصية:

الإسم 

تاريخ الميلاد

الجنسية

المهنة

الحالة الإجتماعية

محل الإقامة

2- من هي انفال؟ 

3-حكمة او قول ماثور  تحبي أن تبدأي به معنا هذا الأسبوع ..فما هو ؟

كفاية كده دلوقتي و إن شاء الله لي عودة

اتمني لكي اقامة سعيدة علي الكرسي والا نكون قد اثقلنا عليكي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*أهلااااااااااا أنفال   
والله إخيار موفق فعلا يا قمر الليل 
بس خمس أسئلة شوية!
أنفال عايزة 1000 سؤال على الأقل!!
عموما أنا هأسأل أكتر من مرة علشان بأحب أغتت  ساعات   

س1 هذا الذى لم يجيء بعد
ماهى مواصفاته؟
س2 كيف تقيمين أعضاء المنتدى من وجهة نظرك؟
عموما ..يعنى ما هو معيار العضو الجيد وما هو الشيء الذى يفعله عضو يجعلك تقولين فى نفسك (يا حفيظ ياحفيظ)   
س3 رتبى لى أحب القاعات بالمنتدى إلى قلبك ترتيب تصاعدى الأكثر فالأقل
س4 من هو كاتبك المفضل وما هو آخر كتاب قمت بقرائته؟*

----------


## أنفـــــال

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأعزاء دوماً.. على قلبي.. الأعضاء الكرام ..
أشكرك يا قمر الليل على استضافتي ..
في حاجات بس هنتفق عليها في الأول ..
نمرة واحد : اللي عارف إجابة سؤال .. ياريت مايسألهوش ..   لأني مش هاجاوب على سؤال يعرف صاحبه إجابته 
نمرة اتنين : بعض الأسئلة.. سأراوغ فيها قليلاً.. و صاحب السؤال يفهم المعنى بقى ..  
نمرة تلاتة : أهلاً و سهلاً بالجميع ..   
مفيش نمرة أربعة   
و نبتدي..*

----------


## أنفـــــال

*السلام عليكم انفال
 و  عليكم السلام و ورحمة الله و بركاته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ما هي بطاقتك الشخصية: في كوكبي الذي أتيت منه لا يستخدمون البطاقات الشخصية ..  

الإسم  : أنفـال .. و كفى . 

تاريخ الميلاد : منذ مدة طويلة .. 

الجنسية : مسلمة .. عربية.. مصرية القلب.

المهنة : مهندسة مدني 

الحالة الإجتماعية : لازلت وحدي ..

محل الإقامة : على سطح الأرض.. هكذا أخبرني أحد الذين أثق بهم .. و صدقته .!

2- من هي انفال؟* 
*إمرأة غاضبة .. بها من العيوب ما يكفي لأن يشنقها احدهم انتقاماً.. تكتب لأنهم قالوا أن الكتابة علاج ناجع لغضبها ..* 
*تبحث عن شيء ما .. ربما ألفته في مكان آخر..* 
*لأن النفس لا تفتقد الشيء إلا إذا جربته و أحبته ..

3-حكمة او قول ماثور تحبي أن تبدأي به معنا هذا الأسبوع ..فما هو ؟*
*إن الحياة عقيدة .. و جهاد.





			
				كفاية كده دلوقتي و إن شاء الله لي عودة

اتمني لكي اقامة سعيدة علي الكرسي والا نكون قد اثقلنا عليكي
			
		

* 
*بانتظار عودتك ..*
*و مرحباً بك قمر الليل *

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الصباح كنت أفكر فيمن سيكون عليه الدور في الجلوس على كرسي التعارف بعد الأخ الفاضل محمود ، وكنت أرجو أن تكون عضوة وليس عضوا ، وتحقق ما تمنيته ، وكانت مفاجأة حين وجدت أن ضيفة هذا الأسبوع هي أنفال.
جلوس مبارك على الكرسي يا انفال
وإلى الأسئلة
ما هي نظرتك للمستقبل؟
ما هي أمنيتك التي تودين تحقيقها؟
قرار اتخذتيه وسعدت بأخذه جدا ، وقرار اتخذتيه وندمتِ عليه؟( وعلى كل حال قدر الله وما شاء فعل)
كيف كانت بدايتك في طريق الأعمال الأدبية؟
خالص التحية والتقدير لأختي في الله أنفال

----------


## أنفـــــال

*أخي الغالي دوماً.. أحمد ناصر...*
*أهلااااااااااا أنفال * 
*هلا بالطيب الغالي ..  
والله إخيار موفق فعلا يا قمر الليل* 
*أشكرك على حسن ظنك بي .. * 
*
بس خمس أسئلة شوية!
أنفال عايزة 1000 سؤال على الأقل!!
تحت أمرك .. اسأل زي ماتحب .. ألف ألفين ..   فوجودك يسعدني دائماً.
عموما أنا هأسأل أكتر من مرة علشان بأحب أغتت ساعات  
زي ما تحب.. و تحت أمرك .
س1 هذا الذى لم يجيء بعد .. ماهى مواصفاته؟
يجب أن يكون عاقلاً بما يكفي لأن يرضي طموحي ..
و عاقل هذه كبيرة في هذا الزمان .. 
لأنها تعني الكثير .
يجب أن يفوقني ذكاءً و حكمة و خبرة .. و ثقافة .
لأنني لا أحب أن أكون الطرف الأقوى .
س2 كيف تقيمين أعضاء المنتدى من وجهة نظرك؟
تقييم أعضاء المنتدى بالنسبة لي يعتمد على عدة أشياء ..
أولاً : حسن الأدب .
ثانياً : جمال الأسلوب و ذكاء التفكير .
ثالثاُ : القدرة على الكتابة و التعبير دون تجني أو واستهزاء أو تقليل من شأن الآخرين.

عموما ..يعنى ما هو معيار العضو الجيد وما هو الشيء الذى يفعله عضو يجعلك تقولين فى نفسك (يا حفيظ ياحفيظ)  
و العضو الجيد . هو الذي لا يسعى إلى فرض ما يرى بالقوة .. أو  بالجدال السخيف و التطاول..
العضو الجيد منطقي.. قوي الحجة .. يعرف مدى صحة ما يقول و مدى منطقية طريقة نقاشه ..
و العضو الجيد لا يقلل من شأن الآخرين .. و إذا اختلف يحترم الذين يختلفون معه..
س3 رتبى لى أحب القاعات بالمنتدى إلى قلبك ترتيب تصاعدى الأكثر فالأقل 
أحب القاعات إلى قلبي .. 
1 - قاعة الشعر
2- قاعة القصص و والخواطر 
3 - قاعة المناقشات
4- القاعة العامة 
5 - قاعة لقاءات في حب الله
6 - قاعة السياسة
7 - قاعة المرأة و الطفل
8 - قاعة صحتك تهمني
9 - قاعة فك التكشيرة 
10 - قاعة الرياضة
س4 من هو كاتبك المفضل وما هو آخر كتاب قمت بقرائته؟
لا يوجد كاتب مفضل بالمعنى المفهوم ..
و هم كثر ..
لكنني أحب فاروق جويدة  جداً.. إذا كتب.. 
و  أخر كتاب قرأته كان كتاب عن برنامج بريمافيرا .. وهو برنامج للإدارة و التخطيط .
شكراً  أخي الغالي أحمد ناصر ..  
و سانتظر عودتك.*

----------


## أنفـــــال

* أختي الحبيبة الغالية .. نانيس..* 
*



			
				 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
			
		

* 
*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته * 

*



			
				هذا الصباح كنت أفكر فيمن سيكون عليه الدور في الجلوس على كرسي التعارف بعد الأخ الفاضل محمود ، وكنت أرجو أن تكون عضوة وليس عضوا ، وتحقق ما تمنيته ، وكانت مفاجأة حين وجدت أن ضيفة هذا الأسبوع هي أنفال.
			
		

* 
*و الله أسعدني أن اكون أول الجالسات .. * 

*



			
				جلوس مبارك على الكرسي يا انفال
			
		

* 
*بل زيارتك هي المباركة يا حبيبتي ..*

*



			
				وإلى الأسئلة
			
		

* 
*تفضلي ..*

*ما هي نظرتك للمستقبل؟*
*لست متفائلة كثيراً حتى لا أكون كاذبة .. لقد تعلمت ان الدنيا تتجه نحو الأسوأ كلما كبرنا..*
*و هذا ناتج عن أننا نكتسب الخبرة .. فنصبح قادرين على فهمها بشكل جيد ..* 
*و المستقبل غيب لا يعلمه إلا الله و أسأل الله أن يجعله خيراً.. و أن تمر أيامي في هذه الدنيا بسلام..*
*إلى أن ألقى ربي جل و علا .*

*ما هي أمنيتك التي تودين تحقيقها؟*
*الحج إلى بيت الله الحرام* 

*قرار اتخذتيه وسعدت بأخذه جدا ، وقرار اتخذتيه وندمتِ عليه؟( وعلى كل حال قدر الله وما شاء فعل)*
*قرار اخذته و سعدت بأخذه ..* 
*عدم الموافقة على احد الخاطبين .. بعد ما كنت خلاص.. قربت أقتنع به..*
*و الحمدلله الذي هداني إلى ذلك .. لأنني تبين أن به الكثير من الأشياء التي ما كنت سأتحملها .*

*قرار أخذته و ندمت عليه ..*
*الهندسة المدنية .. غلطة عمر زي ما بيقولوا .. غير قابلة للتصحيح .. و لله الحمد * 

*كيف كانت بدايتك في طريق الأعمال الأدبية؟*
*كانت بقراءة القصص و تغيير نهايتها .. كنت طفلة .. في الثامنة او التاسعة .. و وكنت أغير كل ما لا يعجبني في القصة .. حتى تصير على هواي.. * 

*خالص التحية والتقدير لأختي في الله أنفال*
*لك التحية بأحسن منها .. و  التقدير متبادل..* 
*حفظك الله حبيبتي.. و ثبتك .. و دمتِ بخير.*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

والله اتبسطت جدا لما اتلقيت انفال على كرسى الاعتراف وسعدت جدا باختيارك لها فتسلم ايدك يا قمر الليل

وانا مش هطول يا انفال خالص 

هما سؤالين:

1-ايه اكتر حاجة بتحبيها فى اصحابك وبتتمنى تكون موجودة عند اصحابك؟؟؟

2-ايه اكتر حاجة تتضايق منها انفال من الشخص اللى قدامها؟؟؟؟

دول الاسئلة بس معلش ممكن ابقى ارجع تانى لو كان فيه حاجة فى دماغى 

ومنورة الكرسى يا جميل 

وسلامـــــــــــــى

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*أنفاااااااااااااااااااااااال.... أنفاااااااااااااااااااااال   * 


*مش حكتر فى كلامى .. عشان انا متهم بالمجامله * 


*بس والله يا أنفال كنت بتمنى من قلبى انك تكونى العضو اللى يخلفنى فى الجلوس على كرسى التعارف .. والحمد لله ربنا حقق أمنيتى..سبحان الله  * 

*بصى انا عندى ليكى أسئله كثيره .. حاليا حسألك خمس أسئله من وحى أفكارى .. بس كنت كاتبهم من فتره .. وان شاء الله . أقعد مع نفسى عشان أكتبلك اسئله خاصه بيكى انتى* 

*ودى اسئلتى حاليا*



*1.-ما هو الشئ الذى يثير غضبك.. ويجعلك بالفعل تخرجى عن شعورك؟

* 

*2-من هو أحسن من  حكم مصر على مر العصور .. ولماذا؟*



*3 كل واحد مننا جواه عقده او شئ بيخاف منه( خوف مرضى... او حسب المصطلح العلمى.. فوبيا ).. ايه بقى بصراحه عقدتك فى الحياه .. وايه الشئ اللى بتخافى منه.. خوف مرضى... مع انه ممكن يكون شئ عادى لحد تانى ..زى مثلا الخوف من الاماكن العاليه او المغلقه..أو ركوب الطائرات او البحر .. الخ؟*



*4- بصراحه ((وبدون مجامله )) ما هو رأيك فى عصفور الشعر .. وما هى النصيحه الامينه التى تريدن أن توجهيها له؟*



*5- كلنا طبعا بنحلم أحلام فى المنام .. وأحلام يقظه .. انا مثلا فيه حلم معين دايما يتكرر معايا سواء فى يقظتى أو فى منامى . ألا وهو ((حلم الطيران)) .. على طول بحلم أنى بطير .. وكثير حلمت انى عصفور بجد .. وبستمتع بالحلم ده فى منامى ... ويمكن لما قرأت فى تفسير الاحلام وجدت ان حلمى بالطيران يدل على عشقى للسفر وكثرة تنقلاتى ورحلاتى .. ودى حقيقه*

*طيب بعد المقدمه دى أسألك بقى سؤالى* 

*-ايه هو الحلم اللى بيجيلك فى منامك أو يقظتك ..ودايما بيتكرر معاكى .. على فترات متقاربه كانت .. أو متباعده .. ولو مفيش حلم معين .. ممكن تذكريلنا حلم معين حلمتى بيه .. حلم غريب .. ومش قادره تنسيه لحد دلوقت؟*




*خلصت أسئلتى حاليا .. وليا عوده بأذن الله*


*خوكى* 

*توت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *اهلاً و سهلاً.. نورتني والله * 
> 
> 
> *احكيلك يا توت ..* 
> *اولاً.. انا مكنتش اعرف بورسعيد خالص..* 
> *و لا عمري فكرت حتى اني اعدي من فوقها بطيارة .. * 
> *بس كان عندي زملاء و زميلات دراسة بورسعيدية .. و كانوا كلهم و كلهن آخر جدعنة بالمعنى الحقيقي لكلمة جدعنة ..* 
> *و بعدين مرة اقترحوا عليا اني اجرب اروح بورسعيد في اي اجازة او في نهاية اسبوع طويلة مع اسرتي .. و نقعد فيها 3 او 4 ايام ..* 
> *و معندكش فكرة انا انبسطت هناك قد ايييييييييييييه * 
> ...





*عارفه يا أنفال .. وكأنى كنت بشوف بورسعيد فى فيديو كليب متلاحق المشاهد .. وأنا بقرأ ذكرياتك عنها حسيت انى عايز أبكى .. اصلى ساعات ببقى نكدى شويه * 


*يمكن بورسعيد قربية الشبه بأسكندريه .. معه اختلاف بيسط ... يمكن بورسعيد أصغر من اسكندريه حجما .. علشان كده تحسى فيها بالدفء والحميميه .. بصى أقرب تعبير يشرحلك جمال البلد دى أنها (( تحسى أنها بتحضنك))* 

*على فكره الجامع العباسى هو الجامع اللى دايما بصلى فيه الجمعه مع أصدقاء وزمايل الدراسه ... والجامع التوفيقى دا قريب جدا من بيتنا القديم واخواتى وماما على طول بيصلوا فيه خصوصا الفجر .. أما الجامع اللى عند المعديه فهو جامع السلام وهو ببورفؤاد ... وكل الاماكن اللى انتى ذكرتيها طبعا عارفها .. ياه يا انفال .. جيشتى الحنين فى صدرى * 






> *و انا متوقعة انك ترجع قبل ما الكرسي وقته يخلص.. * 
> *شكرا ًعلى تواجدك المميز يا توت* 
> **


 
*بأذن الله راجع تانى ... انا والله بس الويك ايند ده اتبهدلت شغل ... وكنت بنام كثير عشان أبقى فايق... بس خلاص 3 ايام وحاخد أجازه لمده 3 اسابيع ... وان شاء الله ألحق أسألك تانى وتالت وعااااشر .. وعارف انك مش حتزهقى من توت*

----------


## أنفـــــال

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسيرة الصبر
					
				
أختي الحبيبه أنفال


*


> *كيف حالك استمتعت بقراءة الأسئله والردود* 
> 
> *دخلت القي التحيه لك لن ازيد بالأسئله*
> 
> *دمت بود*




*أختي الحبيبة أسيرة الصبر..*
*والله انتظرتك أن تمري من هنا ..* 
*و انتظرت منك سؤالاً ..* 
*عموماً أشرك لك مرورك الذي أحببته .. فتوقيعك يعني لي الكثير.. * 
*جزاك الله خيراً على التحية .. و لك مني تحية طيبة ..*
*و باقة ورد .. بيضاء..* 
*دمتِ بخير.*

----------


## altayb

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهأنفال المنتدى إزيك يا أنفال وأخبارك ايه يارب دايما تكوني دوما بخير
بصراحة انا مصدقتش لما لقيتتك على كرسى الاعتراف وكالعادة وصلت متأخر فى آخر يوم فى الاسبوع تقريبا بس أول مرة تأخيرى ييجي بفايدة لانه استمتعت بقراءة 122 رد فى هذا الموضوع وهو ما لم يحدث من قبل انه اقرأ جميع الأسئلة وأجوبتها بدقة والحمد لله انه أسألتى لسه مفيش حد سألها ..........يعنى تستعدى بقى للأسئلة الصعبة قوي هههههههههههههههه  ::  
مش حنضيع وقت فى كلامى احنا داخلين نسمعك 
اول سؤال بسيط جدااا لماذا أنفال ؟ليه اخترتي الإسم ده وهل هناك اكثر من أنفال ...... أنفال قبل شىء ما وأنفال بعده ؟
السؤال الثانى متى تعود لأنفال ثقتها بمن حولها ..................... وهل عادت لأنفال ثقتها بنفسها ؟
السؤال الثالث لو تعرفى قصة الجزرة والبيضة وحبة البن فمن منهم أنفال ؟ ....... لو مش عارفه القصة احكيهالك .
السؤال الرابع ايه السؤال الى كنتى خايفة حد يسأله وحصل واتسأل وجاوبتى مضطرة عليه أو راوغتى فيه بسبب انه سؤال مش حاباه ؟ وايه السؤال الى لسه متسألش وبتقولى يارب ما حد يسأله .............سؤال زكي  ::  
كفاية بقى دول دلوقتى لأنه الأسئلة كتير فهنعملهم حلقات جاوبي بقى علي الحلقة الأولي وجهزى نفسك للى جاي بإزن الله  ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

> [/size]
> 
> 
> *عارفه يا أنفال .. وكأنى كنت بشوف بورسعيد فى فيديو كليب متلاحق المشاهد .. وأنا بقرأ ذكرياتك عنها حسيت انى عايز أبكى .. اصلى ساعات ببقى نكدى شويه * 
> 
> 
> *يمكن بورسعيد قربية الشبه بأسكندريه .. معه اختلاف بيسط ... يمكن بورسعيد أصغر من اسكندريه حجما .. علشان كده تحسى فيها بالدفء والحميميه .. بصى أقرب تعبير يشرحلك جمال البلد دى أنها (( تحسى أنها بتحضنك))* 
> 
> *على فكره الجامع العباسى هو الجامع اللى دايما بصلى فيه الجمعه مع أصدقاء وزمايل الدراسه ... والجامع التوفيقى دا قريب جدا من بيتنا القديم واخواتى وماما على طول بيصلوا فيه خصوصا الفجر .. أما الجامع اللى عند المعديه فهو جامع السلام وهو ببورفؤاد ... وكل الاماكن اللى انتى ذكرتيها طبعا عارفها .. ياه يا انفال .. جيشتى الحنين فى صدرى * 
> ...


* بورسعيد جميلة فعلا يا توت .. 
و اشكرك على اسئلتك الجميلة تاني.. 
و نورتني حقيقي و الله.*

----------


## أنفـــــال

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهأنفال المنتدى إزيك يا أنفال وأخبارك ايه يارب دايما تكوني دوما بخير
> بصراحة انا مصدقتش لما لقيتتك على كرسى الاعتراف وكالعادة وصلت متأخر فى آخر يوم فى الاسبوع تقريبا بس أول مرة تأخيرى ييجي بفايدة لانه استمتعت بقراءة 122 رد فى هذا الموضوع وهو ما لم يحدث من قبل انه اقرأ جميع الأسئلة وأجوبتها بدقة والحمد لله انه أسألتى لسه مفيش حد سألها ..........يعنى تستعدى بقى للأسئلة الصعبة قوي هههههههههههههههه  
> مش حنضيع وقت فى كلامى احنا داخلين نسمعك 
> اول سؤال بسيط جدااا لماذا أنفال ؟ليه اخترتي الإسم ده وهل هناك اكثر من أنفال ...... أنفال قبل شىء ما وأنفال بعده ؟
> السؤال الثانى متى تعود لأنفال ثقتها بمن حولها ..................... وهل عادت لأنفال ثقتها بنفسها ؟
> السؤال الثالث لو تعرفى قصة الجزرة والبيضة وحبة البن فمن منهم أنفال ؟ ....... لو مش عارفه القصة احكيهالك .
> السؤال الرابع ايه السؤال الى كنتى خايفة حد يسأله وحصل واتسأل وجاوبتى مضطرة عليه أو راوغتى فيه بسبب انه سؤال مش حاباه ؟ وايه السؤال الى لسه متسألش وبتقولى يارب ما حد يسأله .............سؤال زكي  
> كفاية بقى دول دلوقتى لأنه الأسئلة كتير فهنعملهم حلقات جاوبي بقى علي الحلقة الأولي وجهزى نفسك للى جاي بإزن الله


*أهلاً و سهلاً بالطيب الغالي .. 
ايوة اتأخرت عليا ..  
و انا فكرتك هتيجي بدري شوية عن كدة ..  لأن النهاردة خلاص اخر يووووم   

بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول ..
ليه اخترتي الإسم ده وهل هناك اكثر من أنفال ...... أنفال قبل شىء ما وأنفال بعده ؟

بالنسبة للكثيرين الذين يعرفونني .. لا يدركون ذلك .. لكنه نعم .. يوجد أكثر من أنفال .. (أنت تعرف ذلك يا طيب)
لم أختره  .. بس هو اللي لزق فيا .. محدش بيختار اسمه .. لكن بيتعود عليه .
لا قبل و لا بعد .. هو كدة .. لزق فيا و خلاص.. زي باقي الاسماء .. مابتلزق في صحابها ..   
بغض النظر عن كونهم يحبونها .. أو لا.. 
و قصة الاسم هذه .. لا اراها مناسبة للحكي .. بالرغم من ان يوجد بيننا من يعرفونها جيداً..   

تعود لأنفال ثقتها بمن حولها ..................... وهل عادت لأنفال ثقتها بنفسها ؟
اذا عاد إليهم الصدق .. عادت ثقتي إليهم .. و لا أتذكر أني فقدت ثقتي بنفسي يوماً..  

لو تعرفى قصة الجزرة والبيضة وحبة البن فمن منهم أنفال ؟ ....... لو مش عارفه القصة احكيهالك .
عارفة القصة يا طيب .. 
انا ساعات بابقى اي واحدة فيهم .. حسب الظرف و حسب الموقف و حسب قدرتي على التحمل حينها ..   

ايه السؤال الى كنتى خايفة حد يسأله وحصل واتسأل وجاوبتى مضطرة عليه أو راوغتى فيه بسبب انه سؤال مش حاباه ؟ وايه السؤال الى لسه متسألش وبتقولى يارب ما حد يسأله .............سؤال زكي   أقولك يا سيدي .. 
انا مكنتش خايفة من اي سؤال.. لأني ممكن اجاوب اجابة تانية خااالص.. خااالص .. و لا علاقة لها بالسؤال .. 
و قد فعلت ذلك عدة مرات .. ربما لم يشعر السائل .. و لكنه حدث   
بس في اسئلة .. باحس انها لا شأن للسائل بها .. اقصد ان معرفتها لن تزيده شيئاً و عدم معرفتها لن تنقص منه شيئاً .
و ساعات كنت باجاوب.. 
و على فكرة اجابات الاسئلة و طريقة الاجابة كانت بتختلف حسب اختلاف مكانة السائل عندي .. و اعتذر عن ذلك ..
لأنني لا اساوي في مشاعري بين كل البشر.. فهذا ظلم .. 
أنا مبسوطة اوي اوي انك هنا.. و هاستنى منك دفعة تانية ..   
خالص تقديري.. و احترامي..  *

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*كلاكيت ثالث مره* 


*يعنى ححاول أسال أسئله خفيفه.. اجابتها تكون كلمه واحده.. ويا بخت من سأل وخفف * 


*ايه الموقع الى انتى عاملاه Home page على الانترنت اكسبلورر ؟*



*اخر كتاب قريتيه؟؟او بتقريه دلوقت ؟*



*أنا اشك اذن أنا موجود ... مقوله شهيره لأحد الفلاسفه المفكرين((أظنه ديكارت)) فأذا شطبنا فعل ((أشك)) فبأى فعل ستملأ أنفال ((الاديبه المفكره))الفراغ من وجهة نظرها؟*





*وأخيرا املائى الفراغ بالعضو المناسب ((مع عدم اختيار توت فى ملء أى فراغ ..خصوصا عضو مجنون حبتين  .. خلينى محايد ))*

*عضو يعجبك اسمه ..........*

*عضو تحسيه هادىء .........*

*عضو تتمنى تشوفيه .........*

*عضو نفسك تهديه باقة ورد* 

*عضو مشااارك وفعال .......*

*عضو مجنون شويتين .......*


*عضو رقيق جدا ..............*

*عضو يستاهل الضرب .......*

*عضو تحسيه مرتب جدا في مواضيعه* 

*عضو بسرعة يغضب ........*

*عضو تحبى تتابعى مواضيعه...*

*عضو ما بتشوفيه بالمنتدى الا نادرا*

*عضو يحب الخير لاخوانه بالمنتدى*

*عضو يحب يجادل كثير* 

*عضو تحبى تغيرى اسمه* 




*قد أعود ثانية .. يا مسهل* 


*خوكى* 

*توت*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أختى الغالية انفال 

رغم أنى مشغول اليومين دول 

ولكن أحببت أن أشارك فى الحوار مع أخت أقدرها وأحترمها كثيرا 

ولن اكثر من اسئلتى ولك الحرية فى الاجابة عليها >>

* ما رأيك فى عالم النت ؟ وما مدى الاستفادة منه ؟

* ما رأيك فى عالم المنتديات وما هى أهم المواقع بالنسبة لأنفال ( يكتفى بخمسة مواقع ) ؟

* ما هى أمنيات حياتك التى لم تتحقق حتى الآن ؟

* نصيحة لكل أخ أو أخت مسلمة ؟

* نصيحة لكل من يدخل عالم النت ويبدأ فى تصفح مواقعه ؟

بارك الله فيك يا أنفال وأشكرك على مواضيعك المفيدة التى تعجبنى دائما 

جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## أم أحمد

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كالعادة مر الاسبوع سريعا ولابد من جلوس عضو جديد 

الف شكر لك يا انفال بجد أمتعتينا بتواجدك معنا في الموضوع وبردودك التي امتازت بعضها بالصراحة المطلقة واحيانا بالمرواغة ولا اعلم اذا كان الجميع قد فهم اجاباتك و موضوع مكانة السائل حسب الإجابة ولكن لكي كل الحق في ذلك  

 نرجوا ألا نكون قد أثقلنا عليك

كل الشكر لك و دمت بكل خير

وجزاك الله كل الخير

إن شاء الله غداً ستعلن لكم بوكي بوكي عن العضو الجديد علي كرسي التعارف 

في إنتظاركم معنا دوماً 

كل الشكر لكم و دمتم بكل خير

*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,,,,
أعتذر عن دخول الموضوع بعد إنتهائه بل وأنني من يجلس على كرسي التعارف خلال هذا الوقت .
ولكن لدى كلمات وددت قولها لأنفال وهى ليست اسئلة تنتظر الرد فأرجو المعذرة من الإدارة فعندما أريد أن أتحدث بما يجول بخاطري لاأنتظر خاصة عندما أتحدث وسط من أحبهم ويحبوني .
أرجو قبول إعتذاري من الجميع .
الأخت الغالية أنفال  ::  
قرأت الموضوع كاملاً وكنت أتابعة وربما وردت بذهني بعض الأسئلة ولكن وجدت من سبقني وسئلها ، والآن جئت هنا أكتب لك أمام الجميع رأيي فيك ونصحيتي لك حيث أحمل لك الكثير من الإعتزاز والتقدير فإسمحي لي بهذه الكلمات .
هل تعلمين أنك جميله ومليئة بالأنوثة !!!
نعم لم أراكي ولم أقصد هذا الجمال الذي قد يرد بأذهاننا (الجمال الخارجي) فهذا سرعان مايخبو بالتعود وبظهور مايجعلنا نراه قبحاً أنني أقصد هنا جمالاً آخر لايراه كثيرون جمالاً خالصاً لاينتهي ولايؤثر الزمن بتضاريسه ومحتواه أنه جمال خالد حتى بعد الموت ...! نجده يبقى بالذكرى ... 
لم أتعود تزيين الكلام ويصفون صراحتي بالوقاحة أحياناً ويجب أن تتأكدي أن كلماتي تحمل كل معاني الصدق الذي تتوهمي أنه أنتهى أو يتلاشى أو أصبح نادراً ...
أريد منك المزيد من الثقة بالنفس فأنت أهلاً لذلك ونظرتي ليست سطحية حيث أملك الكثير من التجارب ...
بالنسبة للأحداث التي تؤرقك ومايدور حولنا وماوصلت إليه الأمور أقول لك أن هذا كان مقدراً وقد كان وحدث وقد علمنا ديننا أن كل هذا سيحدث وبالتفصيل ....
الحياة رحبة وتستحق العيش بها والإستمتاع بها ولايعني هذا أن نشتري الدنيا ونبيع الآخرة ولكن للأمور ميزاناً وسطاً ونحن أمة وسطا ...
حاولي وبكل ماتملكين من ملكات كثيرة أن تتجاوزي الحزن الكامن داخلك وإستبدليه بالأمل والسعادة ... تحدي الحزن وأقهريه وصدقيني هذا ليس صعباً فكل الأمر يحدث داخل العقل ويمكننا التحكم بذلك كما تتحكمين بأشياء كثيرة ذكرتيها هنا بهذا الموضوع .

أختي العزيزة أنفال  ::  
ربما لاأكون أهلاً للنصيحة أو أنني لاأستطيع وصف ماأود قوله من خلال الكتابة ولكن ماقلته صادق ونابع من قلبي ولاأريد عليه شكراً ولا أجراً .
فقط أكن لك إعتزاز وتقدير دفعني للكتابة وأرجو أن لاأكون قد تجاوزت حدودي لديك أو لدى الآخرين ومن يسمعنا .

عظيم تقديري وأرق تحياتي وأمنياتي بالتوفيق وتحقيق جميع أحلامك بما يرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى .

تحياتي وحبي للجميع   ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حقيقى ياقمر الليل
احسنت الاختيار بجلوس
ابنتى الغالية انفال على الكرسى
فشكرا جزيلا لك لهذا الاختيار ...
   

ابنتى الحبيبة الغالية   
انـــــــــــــــــــفال
اعتذر لك عن تاخرى فى الكتابة 
لك وذلك لبعض الظروف الخاصة
حبيت اقولك انا سعيده جدااااااااااا
بالعمل معك فى قاعة واحده ...
جزاك الله خير الجزاء ...

*

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأعزاء دوماً.. على قلبي.. الأعضاء الكرام ..
> أشكرك يا قمر الليل على استضافتي ..
> في حاجات بس هنتفق عليها في الأول ..
> نمرة واحد : اللي عارف إجابة سؤال .. ياريت مايسألهوش ..   لأني مش هاجاوب على سؤال يعرف صاحبه إجابته 
> نمرة اتنين : بعض الأسئلة.. سأراوغ فيها قليلاً.. و صاحب السؤال يفهم المعنى بقى ..  
> نمرة تلاتة : أهلاً و سهلاً بالجميع ..   
> مفيش نمرة أربعة   
> و نبتدي..*


وانا بأاسلك .ا.سئلة زوتينية ,,,,,زمان كان بيسألونا في المدارس .......

س:ما هي أامنيتك في الحياة؟؟

س:ما هو لونك المفضل؟؟؟؟

س:ما هي اغنيتك المفضلة؟؟؟؟

س:من هي اقرب شخصية لك

----------


## amak_77

السلام عليكم 
ااف مبروك انفال جلوسك على كرسي التعارف 
كويس و الله انك جيتي هنا عشان الواحد لما يشوف انفاليزماتيك  بتتناوبه اسئلة  كتييييييير جدا
اسئل ولا ايه 
اكيد طبعا الناس سئلوا اسئلة كتير و لسه هيسئلوا 
بس سؤالي ليكي بقى :

ايه سر الحزن العميق الي بنحسة في انفاليزماتيك  و مسحة التشاؤوم التي فيه ؟

 منذ متى بداتي كتابه هذ الخواطر و هل تكتبين الشعر بنفس البراعه و الإحساس ؟
كفايه كده النهاردة خلي باقي الأسئلة بعدين بقى 
شكرا لكي 
دمتي بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخت انفال
لماذا اشعر من خلال ردودك علي بعض المواضيع و الاسئلة ان هذه ليست هي انفال و انك تحاولين بشتي الطرق اخفاء شخصية انفال الحقيقية تلك الانسانة الطيبة و الطيبة ابدا؟
انا لا ادعي انني اعرفك او اعرف من تكوني و لكن هناك شيء ما ينبئني بغير ذلك ارجو الاجابة بكل صراحة و اسمحي لي انه سوف يكون لي تعليق علي اجابتك
دمتي بكل خير اختي الفاضلة

----------


## أنفـــــال

هذا الموضوع منذ سنة تقريباً ..  :: 
مش عارفة إيه اللي فكركم بيه ..  :: 
عموماً هاحاول أجيب في عجالة شديدة .. 

العزيز سمل ودالولياب .. س:ما هي أامنيتك في الحياة؟؟
أن أصل إلى مرحلة الرضا و القناعة .. لأني طموحة جداً.. و مش عارفة حياتي هتكفي أعمل اللي انا عاوزاه و لا لأ .

س:ما هو لونك المفضل؟؟؟؟
الأسود .. الأزرق .. الأحمر الغامق (النبيذي ) .. الأخضر الغامق .. ( الزيتي ) .. الرمادي .. كل الأوان الغامقة .

س:ما هي اغنيتك المفضلة؟؟؟؟
مش أغنية بس مقطوعة بيانو اسمها otonal للعازف  Raul Di Blasio و هي باسطوانة له اسمها Barroco

س:من هي اقرب شخصية لك
مفيش .

شكراً يا أخي سمل ودالولياب .  :: 
العزيز أحمد النوبي .. 
ايه سر الحزن العميق الي بنحسة في انفاليزماتيك و مسحة التشاؤوم التي فيه ؟
ليس حزناً يا صديقي.. لكن من يقول أن الواقع وردي .. كاذب.
و أنفاليزم ليست سوى جزء من حياة فتاة بسيطة .. تخاف الزمن و الآخرين .. و تعد جراحها في كل يوم ..
التي شفيت و التي لم تشفَ بعد .. و تكتب للآخرين حتى تثبت لهم أنهم ليسوا وحدهم .. و أنها وقفت يوماً ما مكانهم ..
و ما تراه في وسط الكلمات ليس تشاؤماً .. لكنه حذر .. فكم مرة آمنت لمخادعين يرتدون أثياب الناسكين باقتدار ..!

منذ متى بداتي كتابه هذ الخواطر و هل تكتبين الشعر بنفس البراعه و الإحساس ؟
أكتب مذكراتي منذ كنت في الرابعة عشرة .. 
و أكتب عموماً منذ التاسعة .. حين كنت أغير نهايات القصص التي أقرأها .. إن كانت لا تعجبني .

مرحباً بك يا أحمد ..  :: 

العزيز معتز فطين .. 
لماذا اشعر من خلال ردودك علي بعض المواضيع و الاسئلة ان هذه ليست هي انفال و انك تحاولين بشتي الطرق اخفاء شخصية انفال الحقيقية تلك الانسانة الطيبة و الطيبة ابدا؟
لماذا لا نقول أنني أحاول مقاومة السقوط ؟؟ 
و أنني أحاول إيجاد بعض القوة في نفسي لأستطيع أن أستمر بحياتي .. ؟
إن الواقع مؤلم كثيراً لنقابله بالضعف .. و أنا أصنف نفسي من الرخويات .. التي تحتاج إلى الأصداف و القشور الصلبة .. حتى تستطيع أن تنجو بحياتها من الأخطار  صغيرها و بالغها .
و افتراض حسن النية و الطيبة و تلك الأشياء . . ودعتها منذ أشهر قليلة .. و لا مكان لعودتها ..فقد رميت أمتعتها و كل ما يخصها خارجاً .. 
و هذا لتفادي الألم و تقليله قدر الإمكان .. و هو شيء لا أحسب أن فيه أي نوع من اللوم . 

سعدت بك كثيراً ..  ::

----------


## bedo_ic

انا سؤالى مختصر وسهل ومش صعب
1- اسعد اللحظات فى حياتك
2- احب  المواضيع اللى قابلتك
شكرا ... شوفتى ساهل ازاى
بيدوووووووووووو

----------


## شمائل

س00هل تبحثين عن السبل بين صديقاتك للقيام باداء مناسك العمرة اوالحج؟
س00هل لك اقرباء اوصديقات في الأماكن المقدسة؟
س00مارأيك في ارتداء الحجاب الذي يغطي الوجه ؟
س00هل تحفظين من كتاب الله ؟ كم اية ؟ كم سورة؟
س00اطال الله في عمرك وامدك بنعمة الصحة هل تتذكرين الموت ؟ ومتى؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]
الاخت الرقيقه / انفال 

النهارده كنت عامل لنفسى اجازة تمرد من كل شىء 
ومفيش حاجة فى ذهنى ولا دماغى 
يعنى اجازة من كل شىء 
تركت عقلى فى المكتب واغلقت عليه بالمفتاح 
وجلست اتجول بين صفحات المنتدى 
تجول انسان فاضى من كل شىء 
وهى فى بعض الاحيان متعه 
وصدمت بأنفال على كرسى الاعتراف 
رغم انى قراته اكثر من مرة سابقا 
لكنه شدنى ولم استطع ان اتركه الا فى النهاية 
طبعا اسعدنى جداااااااااااا حب الاخوه الاعضاء لك 
وانتى فعلا جديرة بهذا الحب والتقدير والاحترام 
اعجبنى ايضا مقدار الصراحه فى اجاباتك مع الحفاظ على قدر ليس بالقليل من الخصوصية الجميله فى دروب الانثوية بداخلك 
لم يعجبنى وصفك لنفسك 



> و أنا أصنف نفسي من الرخويات .. التي تحتاج إلى الأصداف و القشور الصلبة .. حتى تستطيع أن تنجو بحياتها من الأخطار صغيرها و بالغها .


ارق تحياتى لك دائما لانسانة محبوبة جديرة بكل حب وتقدير واحترام 
واعمل ايه فيك بس يا اختى /انفال 
خليتى عقلى خرج من المكتب وركب دماغى تانى 
جزاك الله خيرا دائما
[][/]
 [/frame]

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

الله عليكى فهل تسمعين  الدكتورة انفال
اعجابى بكل ما تكتبين.....مفضوح....
الاخوة ...لم يتركوا شىء....
واصلى التغريد....
ربنا ونحن معاك

----------

